# Visiting the Silver Coast



## jessica1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
We are planning a visit next year to see the The Silver Coast and to find out what if any job opportunities would be available as we think it may be an issue trying to get some type of work. We would like to ask if anyone currently living out there would be able to meet up with us. It would be helpful and appreciated for someone to discuss their experience and knowledge with us. 
Thank you
Moira


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Moira,
As previously stated, we would be deighted to impart what little knowledge we have to you. We live close to Nazare, if that is of any use to you.
James


----------



## jessica1 (Nov 10, 2008)

James,
Thanks for the kind offer and we will most probably take you up on it as we feel it would be beneficial to us. You seem like a down to earth person who is genuinely
wanting to help in any way. We will decide early next year when we are going to come out, probably will be April/May for 5-7days. 
Regards
Moira


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

jessica1 said:


> James,
> Thanks for the kind offer and we will most probably take you up on it as we feel it would be beneficial to us. You seem like a down to earth person who is genuinely
> wanting to help in any way. We will decide early next year when we are going to come out, probably will be April/May for 5-7days.
> Regards
> Moira


Hello Moira, it must be getting really cold up there by now, no wonder you are considering moving down to the Silver Coast. I'm afraid I have to tell you that the weather here is amazing, lunch on the terrace at a beach cafe at Baleal (probably the best beach in the region) in brilliant sunshine. Temperature in the shade on my patio today was 21c.
My wife Yvonne and I will be very happy to show you around our wonderful region and in the meantime can send you a word picture of the local towns and some views of the region. We work with the estate agent who origionally found us our land and the builders who built out dream house so can keep you up to date with the property scene with no pressure from us and no commitment from you.
We just love the place and are sure you will.

Best of luck 
Alex


----------



## jessica1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Alex,
You're right it's rather cold infact the forecast for the weekend is an "Artic Blast" in other words bl..dy freezing!. We're fair jealous of you lapping up the beautiful weather at this time of year. We can't even get that in the summer. We really appreciate that you and Yvonne would show us around the area. We feel we need some sound advice from expats like yourselves that have the experience and knowledge of living in the Silver Coast. We realise that initially such a move would be quite daunting but we are positve that it could be possible. One of our main concerns as stated previously would be picking up some type of part-time work. I'll give you my e-mail address if you want to send some photos that way. It's [email protected].
Thanks again
Regards
Moira


----------

